# 2006 Prestige loose steering



## matt481vs (May 15, 2019)

Hello, My steering wheel has a lot of play in it. The two hex bolts underneath the rubber boot are tight. When I look underneath the dash, I can wiggle the collar that bolted to the steering shaft. I'm enclosing a youtube video, so you can see what I'm talking about. I'm assuming some part has worn down, and needs replacing, but not sure what exactly. Hoping someone could help advise. Thanks in advance.

Video link:


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Go here: https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...ty/simplicity/garden-tractors/prestige-series
Enter your model number and you should be able to bring up a slide of the steering assembly and related parts.


----------



## matt481vs (May 15, 2019)

Thank you. I have ordered from them before. I'm wondering if anyone can tell, based on the video I took, what part(s) I would need to replace?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The loose component may be only the coupler, or the upper spline. What I would do is go to a LocTite distributor and pick up a tube of LocTite 660 and some brake cleaner. Clean the union on both sides, coat the components internally with the LocTite, reassemble, and let it dry a couple of days. The slop will go away for months to years.


----------

